

United Airlines Chief Resigns Over Corruption Investigation - misiti3780
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/09/business/united-ceo-port-authority-investigation.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=0

======
dmfdmf
This is part of the presidential election, to smear Chris Christie and keep
the GWB closure in the news.

NB: Not a Republican or fan of Christie, just an observer.

